# Drosselt mein Switch die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit falsch?



## L-TM (13. Juli 2020)

Ich habe kürzlich einen TP-Link TL-SG1008D Switch gekauft (die alte Version mit dem eckigen Gehäuse) und ihn in mein Netzwerk integriert.
In den Switch geht ein CAT6 Kabel vom Router (Gigabit-fähiger Port) und er verteilt dann über andere CAT6 Kabel weiter an einen Access Point (5GHz), ein NAS-System und einen Desktop. 
Alle Geräte sind Gigabit-fähig und auch so konfiguriert. 
Der Desktop (X570 Gaming Edge Mainboard, auch Gigabit) hat auch ab und zu Verbindungsprobleme bzw. Geschwindigkeitseinbrüche via LAN. 
Die Insgesamte Kabellänge beträgt nicht mehr als 100 Meter:

Desktop 1 ---(15m)---> Router ---(15m)---> TP-Link Switch ---(15m)---> Desktop 2                      oder  ...... ---(15m)---> TP-Link Switch ---(1m)---> NAS


Manchmal ist die Verbindung jedoch auf 100Mbit/s beschränkt, obwohl selbst das NAS (RAID 0 mit RAM-Cache) sonst 800-900 Mbit/s schafft. Schließe ich das NAS an einen anderen Knotenpunkt 
im Netzwerk an, so habe ich die gewünschte Geschwindigkeit (ist aber aufgrund von Geräuschisolierung in einem Lagerraum, sprich am 8-Port Switch installiert).
Ich habe vermutet, dass der Switch vielleicht fälschlicherweise die Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit auf 100 Mbit/s einstellt und kein Gigabit durchlässt... 
Sei es durch die "automatische Abstimmung" der Anschlüsse oder die "Green-Ethernet" Funktion, die Ports drosselt oder abschaltet.
Könnte das sein? Und wie könnte man das Problem lösen?

LG

PS: Ich habe mal einen Test zwischen Desktop 1 und dem NAS mit iperf3 gemacht. Die Ergebnisse sind auf dem Screenshot 1 (Schwarzer Hintergrund) zu sehen.

Stecke ich den Switch aus und wieder ein und mache dann einen weiteren Test, so erhalte ich eine Geschwindigkeit von fast 700Mbit/s (Screenshot 2, blauer Hintergrund).


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Juli 2020)

Hast du die Netzwerk-Kabel/Stecker/Dosen selbst verlegt?

Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren genau dasselbe Problem (Ruckfall auf 100Mbs) mit selbst montierten Steckern!
Einfach Kabel um 2cm Kürzen und Stecker neu montieren hat bei mir geholfen!


----------



## L-TM (13. Juli 2020)

Danke für den Tipp! 
Habe aber nur fertige Kabel verlegt bis jetzt... 
Auf Amazon bin ich auf eine Rezension gestoßen, die genau das Problem schildert, das ich habe...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Juli 2020)

L-TM schrieb:


> Auf Amazon bin ich auf eine Rezension gestoßen, die genau das Problem schildert, das ich habe...


Um welche Kabel handelt es sich denn genau? (Link!)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juli 2020)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Hast du die Netzwerk-Kabel/Stecker/Dosen selbst verlegt?
> 
> Ich hatte vor zwei Jahren genau dasselbe Problem (Ruckfall auf 100Mbs) mit selbst montierten Steckern!
> Einfach Kabel um 2cm Kürzen und Stecker neu montieren hat bei mir geholfen!


Dann hast du bei den Steckern gepfuscht.

Sind es geschirmte Kabel?
Wenn du Kabel kaufst nimm IMMER geschirmte Kabel (STP), denn die können auch problemlos direkt neben Stromleitungen verlegt werden. Wenn du das mit ungeschirmten Kabeln machst (UTP) kann das zu Problemen führen.
Gigabit Ethernet ist da wesentlich anfälliger als FastEthernet.


----------



## L-TM (14. August 2020)

Es handelt sich um ein CAT6 Kabel von Mindfactory:

(?0,66*/1m) 15.00m InLine Cat. 6 Patchkabel S/FTP PiMF RJ45 Stecker auf RJ45 Stecker Weiß

Ich glaube das ist es.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann hast du bei den Steckern gepfuscht.


Das wollte ich ja damit aussagen


----------

